# help colngo doubt



## jinkster (Mar 6, 2009)

hi 
first time poster. i need help.
just about to buy a late 80's early 90's colnago frame and forks (respray has been done, it looks great and has all the usual markings..................but i'm full of doubt the bottom bracket has no cut out clover and i cannot find the serial number
do some of the frames have that.
it has cromor on the bottom left hand side of shell
i have sent pics and info to colnago and they have confirmed and assured me its a super or super+

View attachment 157756


View attachment 157757


View attachment 157758


View attachment 157759


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Who is a better expert than Colnago on their own frames? From what I can see, it definitely looks like a Colnago to me. Very few frames back then had straight blade forks. Heck, not too many frames nowadays have straight blade forks.


----------

